# Stronger mentally than physically…..?/ Where am I going wrong?



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been training for a long time, about 22yrs I think. My goals are a cross between bodybuilding and strength even though I am natty(scum). I'm 37years old. I am 4th on the natty scum lifting table on here. I am just over 18st.

What my problem is, when I am training I can feel incredibly tired(during),sometimes feel sick and more often than not, totally drained the rest of the day. I was wondering if I am overdoing it with the volume as I am gaining strength or just getting old and generally needing to 'man-up'? I could just be struggling with my bodyweight being so high?

I don't think I am burnt out because I have only been training a month or so after 5months or so off due to wrist problems. I felt the same way before I took the time off as I do now if I am honest.

I'd not say that I go absolute balls out during training but I do have high expectations.

I don't have a spotter.

I always psych up before my sets or I'll fail to hit what I should. When I lift, it is like an whole body lift,good form but my whole body has to be 'right' if that makes sense.

My rep range varies from 15 down to 1(rare).

My typical training routine would be something like this;

Chest.

Incline dumbell/barbell press 20,8-10,4-8,4-8 (reps depend on weight used).

Dips 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights).

Flat dumbbell/barbel press or flies 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights).

Legs.

Squats or front squats 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

SLDL 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Standing calf raises Higher reps.

Or

Seated calf raises 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Sometimes I just do a straight 10 sets of squats/front squats.

Back/shoulders.

Deadlifts/Rows 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

And/Or

Wide/narrow weighted chins

Close/narrow pull downs 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Power cleans and/or push press 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Laterals or face pulls

Arms. If I bother(wrist injury awaiting op).

CGBP/Floor press 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Dips 20,8-15,4-10,4-10(again depends on weights)

Lying tricep extensions(with D/bells due to wrist) Whatever my wrist can cope with.

Hammer curls, again depends on what my wrist can cope with.

Quite often I am on the lower end of the reps numbers and sometimes go lower. I have lower back issues so have to be careful what I do on squats and deadlifts, it is also why I front squat more often than back squat.

The exercises above are not always done in that order, sometimes I don't do as much volume/all the exercises. Now and again I will add,remove or swap exercises depending how I feel.

Generally the weights I will use on my main lifts are(obviously depending on how I feel/reps);

Incline/flat bench 120-140kg

Deadlifts Up to 180kg,my lower back is at risk any higher although I do every now and again.

Squats(mostly front) 140-160kg See above.

Chins/dips +20-40kg

Push press/shoulder press 100kg

Any ideas?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you take a pre workout formula?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Do you take a pre workout formula?


Thanks for taking the time,it really is appreciated.

I don't take any supplements due to intolerance/allergy which basically makes me get flu like symptoms if I take anything protein/weight gainers. Many years ago I used to have them but since realising what was causing me to feel so bad, I have had to stop. I shouldn't really eat bread nor drink beer. It does make me quite restricted I know.

My nickname to those who've seen me eat is 'hollow legs' because they don't know where I put it. I do eat a fair amount altho not strict as such.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

maybe cutting back on the weight a bit say 75% of what your doing now and 3 or 4 sets of 10 to `12 reps for a few weeks then go heavy again


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> maybe cutting back on the weight a bit say 75% of what your doing now and 3 or 4 sets of 10 to `12 reps for a few weeks then go heavy again


Thanks for taking the time.

I do cut back on the weights(they're not my 1RM weights), I do vary it around.

Whether I do 4reps or 10reps, I still have to psych up, I think my lifting has is like a series of explosive lifts as opposed to 'lifting it'. I don't put the weights down or stop, but each rep is like a lot of effort until failure to lift. It is definitely different to when I lifted lighter I must say.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have been training for a long time, about 22yrs I think. My goals are a cross between bodybuilding and strength even though I am natty(scum). I'm 37years old. I am 4th on the natty scum lifting table on here. I am just over 18st.
> 
> What my problem is, when I am training I can feel incredibly tired(during),sometimes feel sick and more often than not, totally drained the rest of the day. I was wondering if I am overdoing it with the volume as I am gaining strength or just getting old and generally needing to 'man-up'? I could just be struggling with my bodyweight being so high?
> 
> ...


How is your blood-work doing? Have you tried to check your glycemy every now and then ? It would be interesting a glycemy value during your "not tired phase" and during your "tired phase". Also a BP idem as the glycemy. I don't think is a overdoing issue is more a physiological problem IMO.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SvenPowerH said:


> How is your blood-work doing? Have you tried to check your glycemy every now and then ? It would be interesting a glycemy value during your "not tired phase" and during your "tired phase". Also a BP idem as the glycemy. I don't think is a overdoing issue is more a physiological problem IMO.


I only ever have blood work for my thyroid function since I have a goitre and thyroid issues(125mg Thyroxine ED).

What exactly is 'BP idem as the glycemy'? I just ran a quick Google search but it came up with all sorts but I am guessing something to do with Blood pressure?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah i mean blood pressure taken in your normal state and then when you feel very tired, same as glycemy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SvenPowerH said:


> Yeah i mean blood pressure taken in your normal state and then when you feel very tired, same as glycemy.


I'll try it next time.

When I say I feel tired, I mean between sets when I am actually training, I psych up and I am OK for the lifts then back to tired. I am usually OK during training hence me asking.

Bear in mind, I have thyroid issues and I am tired 'most' of the time but it's only recently that I have been tired during training sessions as well.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I use to have similar problem when I was starting lifting i was yawning and feeling the need to sleep on the bench. Until today I have no idea what was that all about considering I lift for over 18 years.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I started to get that yawning thing as well in the last few months. A bit older than you Blue at 38 (and a half haha). You're a long time lifting mate..is it love for lifting or just routine/habit that keeps you there? Btw...savage numbers for a natty! I don't think the 'man-up' crap applies here either.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> I started to get that yawning thing as well in the last few months. A bit older than you Blue at 38 (and a half haha). You're a long time lifting mate..is it love for lifting or just routine/habit that keeps you there? Btw...savage numbers for a natty! I don't think the 'man-up' crap applies here either.


To be honest it is perhaps a combination of both, a routine and the fact I do enjoy the lifting,especially if I get some improvement on the weights lifted, I then tend to drive forwards hard but eventually I either get too many joint pains or come down with man-flu!!Haha.

My lifts are OK I guess, I always trained in the meathead places alongside the door lads when I trained in gyms so I guess I tried to keep up/catch up. Back then I did 2 X Muay Thai sessions on top of the weight training(X 4) and a 5mile fasted run per week. I couldn't do the Muay Thai these days. Haha.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

To me it would seem logical to reduce the volume and/or frequency and see if that improves the situation.

Within a month you would know one way or another.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to get this many years ago. Sometimes I would actually doze off on the bench between sets lol. I would love to tell you how I sorted myself but I just can't remember. If I had to guess it would be that I started training with less volume but higher intensity. These days I try to make every exercise/set/rep serve an obvious purpose with no extra stuff added - I would never do 3 sets of chins without asking myself 'Why 3 sets? What does that give me that doing 1 or 5 sets doesn't?'


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nytol said:


> To me it would seem logical to reduce the volume and/or frequency and see if that improves the situation.
> 
> Within a month you would know one way or another.


I'll try reducing the volume. I could reduce the frequency also seeing as I have no set days for training, I just train as and when really since I train at home and don't have to worry about the time or if the gym is open on whatever day.



Mingster said:


> I used to get this many years ago. Sometimes I would actually doze off on the bench between sets lol. I would love to tell you how I sorted myself but I just can't remember. If I had to guess it would be that I started training with less volume but higher intensity. These days I try to make every exercise/set/rep serve an obvious purpose with no extra stuff added - I would never do 3 sets of chins without asking myself 'Why 3 sets? What does that give me that doing 1 or 5 sets doesn't?'


The above routines are not set in concrete, I chop and change things around depending how I feel although lately I feel sleepy between sets.

I am about 4 weeks away from having recovered from man-flu and dodgy guts so it could be that but I don't think it is.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahh, no pre workouts. That surprises me - this is something I see more and more commonly amongst those using the strong pre workout stimulanst frequently.

Have you ever deviated from the body part split training?

You could see your GP and get some blood tests done to see if anything is out of line. That will take time though and could just lead you nowhere.

My suggestion would be to take a break from your routine. Do something different for a week or two - go out for a jog, ride a bike, go walking. Get out of the gym.

Then I would look at running a very different training plan for 6-8 weeks and see how it goes. Focus on something other than smashing weights and psyching yourself up. Learn some kettlebells, do some judo, start some real functional movement training. Stimulate your movement patterns and CNS without pushing it under weight.

Or if that is too far removed try out a low volume/scaled down version of something like Sheiko.

Just my thoughts, it's hard to say without knowing you though


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Try changing your training up, I switch workouts all the time to shock the body and so it does not always take the easiest route to completing sets.

Ie training schedules change every 12 weeks or so, ish! try having a good week rest as well this can help sometimes


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

How many days do you train per week and for how long also do you get a good amount of sleep.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Ahh, no pre workouts. That surprises me - this is something I see more and more commonly amongst those using the strong pre workout stimulanst frequently.
> 
> Have you ever deviated from the body part split training?
> 
> ...


I do cycle sometimes, in the summer I go on bike rides up to 70miles but mostly around the 40mile mark. I walk(with my mums dog) up to 10miles cross countryside/hills sometimes(not so often these days). I haven't run for about a year now.

I am not rigid in my thoughts of exercise, I enjoy many things but between work and daylight hours it's timing and actually doing it some days. I used to do Muay Thai but my bad lower back restricts this too much so I don't bother although I still use my Century Bob sometimes to keep my punches sharp.

I'm actually going to get back on the case after the new year with losing some body fat and doing some cardio also.

I'm definitely not just a 'weights only' man.



BoomTime said:


> Try changing your training up, I switch workouts all the time to shock the body and so it does not always take the easiest route to completing sets.
> 
> Ie training schedules change every 12 weeks or so, ish! try having a good week rest as well this can help sometimes


I'm not rigid in the routine, it is just what I'd typically do.

I very much doubt I need time off, I have had lots of time off with injury(wrist) and man-flu.



oldskoolcool said:


> How many days do you train per week and for how long also do you get a good amount of sleep.


Only between 8-9hrs per night. My sleep is longer than ideal but Thyroid issues don't help matters. I never wake up feeling 'great' as such. I have had sleep tests in the past.

I train anything from 2-6 evenings per week, it is usually 3-4 though, I really go by how I feel. I think if I averaged out 3 weeks, I'd be done maybe 10 workouts in the 3 weeks so it's not too many given that I used to train a LOT more and be OK.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, thanks for taking the time guys.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Im a complete noob in terms of lifting, so i wouldnt dare comment there but have you spoken to your GP about being tested for Iron Deficiency and Coeliac.

It could be a Gluten Intolerance.


----------

